# Annett Möller gebannt?



## Drecksack (1 Feb. 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
warum gibt es von der süssen Annett Möller keine Bilder mehr, ist die gebannt?


----------



## Claudia (1 Feb. 2015)

nein gebannt ist sie nicht wird aber wohl nicht mehr gecappt und Photoshoots von Nachrichtensprecherinnen findet man selten


----------

